# First Look: Aurora Choir by Aria Sounds (currently 80% OFF)



## donbodin (Jul 29, 2017)

In this first look, I take a look and listen to what Aria Sounds Women's Choir library has to offer. The library sounds nice and is so easy to use I just wish the Bass and Tenor sample sets were available in the same engine.

Aurora Choir is on a special deal price from VSTBuzz for 80% OFF, €89 (reg €455.00) for a limited time here: http://bit.ly/2T8RjEl



In the spirit of transparency, VSTBuzz is an affiliate partner of Sample Library Review. If you purchase through our http://vstbuzz.com/deals/80-off-aurora-choir-aria-sounds/?ref=14 (links) SLR will receive a small commission that helps us keep the website going.


----------

